# 47 gallon long Ideas



## Camdil (Aug 11, 2015)

Hi all
 I have a 47 gallon long tank, in my living room that has become available, and I am looking for ideas on what to do with it. Right now I am thinking of dividing it in to 3 separate chambers using plexiglass for 3 different tarantulas.  Since my experience is mostly with tarantulas, I was wondering what people think would be a good combo of tarantulas for this idea? Is this a good/practical idea? If not what other options would people recommend?

Thanks for any input
Kevin


----------



## horanjp (Aug 11, 2015)

In my experience, divided enclosures are always begging for trouble. Unless you are an avid lover of 'the hunt' or have an ingenious tank division idea, I'd avoid such a set-up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 11, 2015)

ill admit i used to like the idea of a chambered/divided cage but... even if done right with 1 lid per enclosure.. you could still possibly get a intruder in one of your cages... my thoughts on your 47 [do you mean 46 bow?? or 45?] is fill it with fish.. simple as that!...  i dont think its worth trying to make into multi tanks as even if you WAS able to make nice lids that they cant get out of you'd still need to drill the glass itself for good ventilation.. and if youv never drilled glass before.. id not recommend it on a tank!


----------



## Camdil (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks, for the input, it's appreciated. I was thinking that managing heat and humidity might be an issue also.
The tank is an old straight front tank that used to house a python, with a screen top and clamps to lock it down. Never tried to keep fish in it but that is a possibility.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 12, 2015)

Camdil said:


> Thanks, for the input, it's appreciated. I was thinking that managing heat and humidity might be an issue also.
> The tank is an old straight front tank that used to house a python, with a screen top and clamps to lock it down. Never tried to keep fish in it but that is a possibility.


Hmm i have many old tanks some over 30+ yrs old and iv never heard of that size.. Nor screen topd that fot them.. Only 35, 40 and 55 for rectangular show tanks never a 45..Got dementions?  And fish are fairly fun to watch. Especialy when in comunity tanks with many sizes colors and species..but They are alot of work tho its not like a T where you feed and and leave it.. The first 4ish months are the hardest and require ALOT of time and money.. So if youv never had fish, id say you may wana research alot before getting any :[ 

 so what to do with it realy depends on what you like and how much time you want to put into occupying that tank


----------



## viper69 (Aug 12, 2015)

Camdil said:


> Thanks, for the input, it's appreciated. I was thinking that managing heat and humidity might be an issue also.
> The tank is an old straight front tank that used to house a python, with a screen top and clamps to lock it down. Never tried to keep fish in it but that is a possibility.


Most screen top tanks made for herps aren't made for holding water, according to the manufacturers. They always have a label saying dont use it for fish. I'd be concerned about leaks.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 12, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Most screen top tanks made for herps aren't made for holding water, according to the manufacturers. They always have a label saying dont use it for fish. I'd be concerned about leaks.


Pretty sure he means a normal tank and a screen bought seperatly that sits on top of it... meaning normal tank. Xp


----------



## Blue Jaye (Aug 13, 2015)

:wink:Change the lid and do a M.balfouri communal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Camdil (Aug 13, 2015)

The dimensions are 36in long by 18in wide by 17in tall


----------



## vespers (Aug 13, 2015)

Camdil said:


> The dimensions are 36in long by 18in wide by 17in tall


That's a 40 Gallon "Breeder".

---------- Post added 08-13-2015 at 08:11 AM ----------




pyro fiend said:


> Pretty sure he means a normal tank and a screen bought seperatly that sits on top of it... meaning normal tank. Xp


Viper is right: There _*are*_ tanks made for herps with screen tops that are the same dimensions as standard aquariums...5.5g, 10g, 20long, 40b, etc. Such as Zilla critter cages. Petsmart has some in brands of their own as well. These enclosures also state to not use them for fish or fill them with water. I suspect the silicone seam construction on these tanks aren't as robust as those on standard aquariums.


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 13, 2015)

vespers said:


> That's a 40 Gallon "Breeder".
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-13-2015 at 08:11 AM ----------
> 
> ...


I never said they dint make them.. I actually have 2 ts in the 5.5s (mistake im regretting) i keep my roach supplies in a 20l and i keep fish outside in a 40 ^.^  BUT what i ment was the op said an OLD tank with a screen top and clamps which to me says its a standard tank sold by like aqueon not zilla ^.^ 

But indeed is a breeder tank.. "big ol tank" at that for Ts.. Thatd be overkill even for lps and stirmis un sectioned ^.^ i guess in fairness they hold more like 48ish gal (us sizes them dif from eu)


----------



## vespers (Aug 13, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> I never said they dint make them.. I actually have 2 ts in the 5.5s (mistake im regretting) i keep my roach supplies in a 20l and i keep fish outside in a 40 ^.^  BUT what i ment was the op said an OLD tank with a screen top and clamps which to me says its a standard tank sold by like aqueon not zilla ^.^


Zilla also makes tanks with the separate screen lid and clips.  And, Aqueon and Zilla are the _*same company*_ (Central Aquatics).


----------



## pyro fiend (Aug 13, 2015)

vespers said:


> Zilla also makes tanks with the separate screen lid and clips.  And, Aqueon and Zilla are the _*same company*_ (Central Aquatics).


Never seen a zilla clamp or screen (think its a generic brand sold here? Maybe zoomed?) but who am i to judge on that i used racks xD didnt know was same company tho.. Hmm learn something new everyday


----------



## Chainsaw Reptiles (Aug 13, 2015)

M.balfouri Communal?


----------



## Camdil (Aug 13, 2015)

Okay cool it's a breeder tank 


Chainsaw Reptiles said:


> M.balfouri Communal?





Blue Jaye said:


> :wink:Change the lid and do a M.balfouri communal


Never thought of doing a communal tank, I am going to have to look in to that.


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Aug 18, 2015)

You can also try an H. gigas tank with a water division like this: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?271150-Hysterocrates-gigas-pondering-in-the-pond....

That way you can enjoy both an aquarium and a tarantula at the same time. I'd only put cheap fish in there though since I seem to remember hearing about them eating the fish.

It's something I'd like to give a try myself one day, but it's very likely a pain to do the required maintenance so that everything runs smoothly.


----------



## REvan342 (Sep 29, 2015)

Asian Forest or Emporer Scorpion communal setup would be cool.... There's plenty of room for a few adults p,is hides for each.


----------



## Psychocircus91 (Sep 29, 2015)

A planted viv divided into two with a stirmi on each side would be pretty cool IMO.  Obviously each side would have the same care requirements and being terrestrial would makelife easier during maintenance time.


----------

